# Blake Lively ist schwanger



## Sachse (6 Okt. 2014)

Auf diese Nachricht haben wir nur gewartet: Blake Lively (27) ist zum ersten Mal schwanger. Wie die „Gossip Girl“-Darstellerin auf ihrer Website „preserve.us“ verriet, erwarten sie und Ehemann Ryan Reynolds (37) ein Baby. Sie postete ein wunderschönes Foto, das ihr Bruder Eric (33) gemacht hat, auf dem man schon ganz deutlich die Babykugel sehen kann.

Für die junge Schauspielerin beginnt jetzt ein ganz neues Kapitel. Nachdem sie von 2007 bis 2012 fast durchgehend in der Erfolgsserie „Gossip Girl“ die Rolle der Serena van der Woodsen spielte, darf sie sich jetzt auf ihre Mama-Rolle vorbereiten. Ehemann Ryan Reynolds kann es angeblich auch kaum erwarten, Papa zu werden.

Das Traumpaar hatte sich 2010 bei den Dreharbeiten zum Film „Green Lantern“ kennengelernt und direkt verliebt. Damals war Reynolds aber noch mit seiner Ex-Frau Scarlett Johansson (29) verheiratet und Lively datete ihren Serien-Kollegen Penn Badgley (27). Reynolds reichte im Dezember 2010 die Scheidung von Johansson ein, im Juli 2011 wurde diese rechtsgültig. Schon am 9. September 2012 läuteten dann die Hochzeitsglocken für Lively und Reynolds. Jetzt krönt ein Baby das Glück der jungen Eheleute.

Quelle: bunte.de

Auch von meiner Seite herzlichen Glückwunsch Blakely, wünsch dir eine entspannte Schwangerschaft sowie viel Glück & Freude mit der Family. 

*Photo by brother Eric Lively*


----------



## Schweizer (6 Okt. 2014)

Das Foto ist wirklich wunderschön!
Hat was von "Alles ist gut, mein Traum wird wahr"
edit: und alles Gute für Blake!
:thx: Eric - :thx: _Sachse_!


----------



## congo64 (6 Okt. 2014)

Alles Gute auch von mir :thumbup:


----------



## MetalFan (6 Okt. 2014)

Wie bei allen attraktiven Mädels die mir gefallen, fasse ich eine solche Nachricht mit zwiespältigen Gefühlen auf.
Optisch/Körperlich ist das immer eine Katastrophe , aber für die Beiden ist es natürlich etwas Tolles und Natürliches.
Mögen die kommenden Monate schnell und mit einem gesunden Ergebnis vorbeigehen! 

Sind beide im besten Alter dafür und ich kann mit ihnen als Paar ganz gut leben. Daher, toi toi toi!


----------



## FCB_Cena (11 Okt. 2014)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Wie bei allen attraktiven Mädels die mir gefallen, fasse ich eine solche Nachricht mit zwiespältigen Gefühlen auf.
> Optisch/Körperlich ist das immer eine Katastrophe



Seh ich genauso! War jetzt schon schlimm genug mit Mila die letzten Monate :angry:


----------



## snick2005 (7 März 2015)

Love this girl


----------

